
MS Flight Simulator Returns in 2020 (XBox Pass Only) - gscott
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/23/microsoft-flight-simulator-2020-announcement-surprised-fanatics.html
======
lemmox
I was surprised to find myself excited by the this news. I guess that brand
really made a mark on me all those years ago. Is it really XBox Pass
subscription only? The article doesn't make that claim.

